# UConn’s Charles taken No. 1 in WNBA draft



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

> *UConn’s Charles taken No. 1 in WNBA draft*
> By DOUG FEINBERG, AP Basketball Writer
> 
> SECAUCUS, N.J. (AP)—It’s been an unforgettable 48 hours for Tina Charles.
> ...


 http://sports.yahoo.com/wnba/news;_ylt=AkSU6ypYb5ApB97z7CYs76R2vrYF?slug=ap-wnbadraft


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*cares*


----------

